# SheepStar's Lair.



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello,

I've been a long time fan of Ilkka's subwoofer shootouts, but never browsed the forum. I used to post heavily on Audioholics but have ceased viewing that forum. Hopefully I can make a fresh start here on HTS, and doing so, I feel that I need to share my system with everyone. 

Nothing too special, but good enough for me at this moment in time.

Parts list:
Fronts: Energy C-1s
Center: Energy C-C1
Surrounds: Energy C-50s
Subwoofer 1: Velodyne DPS-12
Subwoofer 2: DIY using 335watt plate amp and cheap car audio driver in sealed box (roughly 1.2 cu.ft.)
Display: 27inch Sony Vega tube
DVD player: Samsung 1080P up-converter
Cables: Monster THX IC, generic 12ga. speaker wire with Banana plugs on the reciever end for convenience. 

The room is 16x12x8 (feet) and I have 2 rows of seating with the second row on a riser that raisers it 9 inches.

Pictures:














































In the future I am planning another DIY subwoofer using a Kappa Perfect 12VQ powered by a Behringer EP1500. Hopefully soon the box will begin it's construction.

Thanks for looking,
SheepStar


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Sheep,

You mentioned audioholics and I'm almost sure I read some subwoofer reviews on there that you wrote. You reviewed the Velodyne DPS-12 (which you're currently using) on audioholics right? Anyway just thought I'd tell you I enjoyed that review in particular, and I look forward to any other subs you decide to test as well . 

BTW, nice setup. Looks like the dog's got the best seat in the house there on the leather sofa ! I'll admit that DPS-12 is a very nice looking sub. It looks so sleek and innocent, but I bet it hits pretty hard . Out of curiosity, how does the DPS-12 do with the DIY sub in the mix as well? Was it hard to get them to integrate well? And what are the capabilities of the DIY sub? 

Looks like all you need is a giant screen and your room will be one **** of a place for HT!


----------



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes, that was me. I didn't know how popular that review was!

The DPS-12 definitely has some output to it, but it isn't anything special. The DIY is pretty cheap, it's only redeeming quality would be attack, after that it doesn't have much output or extension. But then the 2 subs are played together it's actually a good blend. I haven't really experimented with placement or anything so it could get better, or worse.

Yeah, the TV is one of the last steps at this point. Obviously I want a 7.1 capable receiver and some better subwoofers, but right now I can't afford anything else.

Thanks for looking!
SheepStar


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Cozy!

We look forward to you making the Shack your new home. :T

I'm curious about the speakers on top of the front speakers... does that work?


----------



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Cozy!
> 
> We look forward to you making the Shack your new home. :T
> 
> I'm curious about the speakers on top of the front speakers... does that work?


Sonnie,

The speakers on my fronts are the rear speakers I use now. I needed to order the Energy Macromount bracket to wall mount them (no key slot) so until I did, I just stuck them on top. I picked them up for roughly $55 Canadian after tax so I wasn't planning on buying them (hook up through futureshop) at that moment. I'll get some updated photos soon, I just need to clean up all the beer cans :bigsmile:

Thanks for the warm welcome, I'm really impressed with this forum. :clap:

SheepStar


----------



## Travis (Feb 26, 2008)

Sheep said:


> I'm really impressed with this forum. :clap:
> 
> SheepStar


Likewise, just joined here and it looks extremely promising! Looks so far like its not going to go out of hand like other HT message boards. Let's keep it that way!


----------



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

I am quite new here also, and I think that's a nice set up.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

lightclouds said:


> I am quite new here also, and I think that's a nice set up.


Thanks, I have worked pretty hard to get it where it is. Not bad for 20 years of age 

SheepStar


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I say really great for 20yrs of age! I didnt have that when I was 20, wait ProLogic didnt really catch on homes till I was 24........boy the memories, I had a JBL matched system with a Pioneers Reciever and a Panasonic Laser Disc and Hi FI VHS and a Nintendo 64!
On average what do you think a good DIY sub will cost?


----------



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

superchad said:


> I say really great for 20yrs of age! I didnt have that when I was 20, wait ProLogic didnt really catch on homes till I was 24........boy the memories, I had a JBL matched system with a Pioneers Reciever and a Panasonic Laser Disc and Hi FI VHS and a Nintendo 64!
> On average what do you think a good DIY sub will cost?


Depends what you're going to do with it.

That DIY cost nothing, spare parts and wood lying around. I am building another one though that could cost a fair bit, but I'm going a little excessive with it, plus being Canadian I can't get good deals like people in the US can.

SheepStar


----------

